# Army Cadet History web site - update



## YYC1963 (17 Oct 2005)

Back in March, I announced the launch of the Army Cadet History web site, now to update everyone...   

http://www.armycadethistory.com/

With over 4400 photos & images, the web site now features an enormous cross section of information: The Cadet Corps Database now has over 1100 of 3100 cadet corps listed with histories (though in some cases somewhat skeletal); illustrated history of current and former Army Cadet Summer Training Centres such Vernon, Rocky, Valcartier, Argonaut, Blackdown, Ipperwash, Aldershot and even more obscure camps like Clear Lake, Dundurn & Saskadet with platoon photos, COs & RSMs, maps, photo galleries and more; Accoutrements â â€œ hat badges, flashes, uniforms; Medals, trophies & awards; biographies on ACTSC & unit COs; Expeditions & Exchanges; Lost Trails & Last Post; Archived news stories back to WWII; and more. I know most of the members here are not cadets, but some of you were and we all know a former cadet or two out there, the point of this advertisement & pop-up free web site is to create a single focal point for anyone, cadets and otherwise, the opportunity to read and learn more about this 126 year old organization. 

There are even video and film clips on line, including colour film footage of army cadets training at Dundurn during WWII. Yes, the web site is under construction, in fact it is being updated almost daily, many years of research and many hundreds of hours of web design have gone into already. Some 20 volunteers across the country contribute on a frequent basis. The site is not for profit and is completely free. I look forward to your feedback.

Francois Arseneault
History & Heritage
Army Cadet League of Canada
vacchistory@telusplanet.net

http://www.armycadethistory.com/


----------

